
What caused GitHub's downtime yesterday? - kelseydh
After Github&#x27;s major outage yesterday I haven&#x27;t been able to find any news sources confirming what caused the downtime.  Given the enormity of how many projects this affected I think they owe us an answer.<p>Does anybody know what happened?
======
anonfunction
They launched a new comment feature yesterday:
[https://github.com/blog/2097-improved-commenting-with-
markdo...](https://github.com/blog/2097-improved-commenting-with-markdown)

~~~
kelseydh
You think that's what caused it?

